# What's wrong with Mezzo bikes?



## Twanger (22 Nov 2011)

I have been thinking of getting one for some time, and they generally seem to have good reviews. But they seem to be losing popularity. Evans used to stock them but doesn't any more. None of my LBS seem to have them. Is there something about them I don't know?

I have to have folders for storage reasons - at least for the next couple of years. I have a Brompton which is great, but the Mezzo is, apparently, more stable and more like a larger bike to ride. I need a rack and I need a bike free from the "bits dropping off and alarming creaks from the frame" syndrome I have experienced with Dahon (Vitesse).

So. How are Mezzos? Is there something wrong with the design or build, is it simply losing out against Brompton or is my perception that there are fewer of them simply incorrect?


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Nov 2011)

The fold is slightly less intuitive than Brompton, the folded size is slightly larger, and a derailleur drivetrain that close to the ground is a bit of a liability if you ride in grim weather a lot. Ride wise, the Mezzo is really nice though.

I ended up with a Brompton because it worked for me - I don't think there's anything intrinsically wrong with the Mezzo, it's just about what trade offs you're happy with in a folder. Indeed, Mr Paul of this parish has a Mezzo, as I recall.


----------



## Bromptonaut (22 Nov 2011)

Apart from gears/speed what's the USP over a Brompton?

Those who want speed gearing enough to compromise the folding (and the Mezo is a complicated fold to a bigger package than a B) are a bit of a niche and have other choices in the RM Birdy and various Dahons. 

I rode a Mezzo briefly at the Earls Court show in 2010 and found the steering awkward and with a slightly assymetric feel to it. No doubt you'd learn to live with it if the bike fulfilled your other needs but I was glad to get off and try a P Brompton instead.


----------



## mickle (22 Nov 2011)

I can't stand Mezzo's. Though I've only had experience of very early versions which were just dreadfull. I can only guess they've improved. The claim that 'they like a proper bike' is marketing BS. They ride much like every other +/- 16" wheeled bike. That is to say, not as well as a bike with bigger wheels.


----------



## Bromptonaut (22 Nov 2011)

Certainly didn't feel like a proper bike on my very brief acquaintance. Difficult to compare fairly with a Brompton because I wasn't coming to that new; I've owned one since 1999. Do remember picking it up from Evans in the Cut and it felt natural by the time I was on Waterloo Bridge. The Mezzo still felt like a small bike with odd steering after several circuits of the Cycleshow's admittedly small test circuit. 

But if it suits other people then that's fine.


----------



## Twanger (22 Nov 2011)

So differing views. Thanks for all the replies.

I'm actually happy with my Brompton. I'm just suffering from Bike Acquisition Syndrome.

When you all say odd steering, do you mean odder than other small wheels?


----------



## srw (22 Nov 2011)

[QUOTE 1617759, member: 45"]The "rides like a proper bike" is the most commonly claimed advantage over Brompton. It was the price that did it for me.[/quote]
The price is very similar (c. £800). The Brompton "rides like a proper bike" - any slight twitchiness (an advantage in town) is down to the small wheels, and therefore is common to both.

I suggest you buy a Brompton before being qualified to give a long-term comparison.


----------



## Twanger (22 Nov 2011)

I'll try one out, I think.


----------



## fixedfixer (23 Nov 2011)

I've got a Mezzo D9 and found it was a good bike. Folds small enough to get between the seats on the Virgin mainline trains. Was very happy using it on my commute. PM sent to Twanger


----------



## jefmcg (23 Nov 2011)

I love my Mezzo. It's an early-ish D9, bought in the beginning of 2008. I've used it more and more each year, and this year I've so far done 4200 miles on it.

And today I'm taking it on a plane, so who knows what state it will be in tomorrow


----------



## Pedaldog (27 Nov 2011)

I bought a D9 three years ago. I already had a Brompton at the time so I wasn't doing any comparing just enjoying both bikes. I will always love Bromptons but I do regret letting the mezzo go. I won't knock it in any way as I reckon it's a good bike.


----------



## Twanger (27 Nov 2011)

Haven't managed to try one yet, but it's on my to do list....


----------



## psbr69 (1 Dec 2011)

Anyone on here into cycling? If so what do you have? Looking into getting a cyclocross bike for commuting, leisure rides and light touring. Mostly on roads but with some off road on bridleways and easier tracks but will do some slightly rough stuff as I live near Lakes. Anyone got something suitable that they could recommend?


----------



## mickle (1 Dec 2011)

psbr69 said:


> Anyone on here into cycling?


 
I'm saying nothing.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2011)

mickle said:


> I'm saying nothing.


I'm not saying nothing but I am saying _nowt_!


----------



## Old Plodder (24 Apr 2012)

Anyone on here into cycling? Asked psbr69

(Used to do) 80+ miles on my Moultons, though they don't fold.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Apr 2012)

I have only ridden an early one, but the problem for me was that the steering is ahead of the front axle. I found this uncomfortable and the steering did not suit me.


----------



## A Owain (3 Sep 2012)

Sorry, signed up to chip in, because I have had a Mezzo D9 (2008 model) for over two years and use it nearly every day. So I have a fairly good experience with it.

Basically, it is a good bike with some pretty serious design flaws...it rides very well, apart from an annoying vibration in the stem. It is pretty fast and nippy and easy to control (once you get used to it). It is ever so slightly undergeared - the lowest gears are too low to be useful, unless you are completely out of shape and the highest gear could be higher for going down hill quickly. Having said that, for urban riding in London I hardly ever use anything other than the top three gears, spending most of my time in the top gear as I got fitter and more used to cycling. So much so that I even considered turn it into a single-speed folder.

So what is the problem with it?. Well, it's just got all sorts of bits and pieces that need to be just right - otherwise things go wrong. It is certainly not a low maintenance bike! The gearing system is very sensitive to weather and the folding mechanism interferes with it. I have had so many really weird problems with it - including the chain wrapping around the cage plate and the pulley and twisting the whole mech out of shape. I've also had twigs getting stuck in it, and on one occasion had it just inexplicably get stuck and the chain snap while I was cycling quickly. Some of these problems may be due to my utter incompetence at bike maintenance, but the whole gearing system seems very sensitive and easy to mess up.

Also, the seat post clamp should be considered a perishable component, like break pads - I am on my 4th! the problem is that Mezzo does not provide replacement seat posts! Luckily the guys at Evans in Chalk Farm are really into bikes and like a challenge, and they always manage to re-purpose some old Dahon seatpost clamp and use that to fix it.

So would I buy the Mezzo again? I don't know really, I wish they had a version with 3spd internal hub gear (which I think would many of the problems) - I know they had the I-4, but not sure that is being made any more.

Also, when I bought mine, wiggle had it on a clearance price which was about £600 - the full price has already gone up a lot now, and I am not sure I would want to pay £800 for it. If I still had space restrictions, It would still be top of my list, but perhaps an up-market dahon model would be a better bet if I wanted something maintenance free. We have moved house, so storage is less of an issue, so I reckon my next bike would be a full sized bike rather than I folder, but I won't be looking for a bike yet as my Mezzo still does the job.


----------



## mickle (3 Sep 2012)

A Owain said:


> Basically, it is a good bike with some pretty serious design flaws...it etc etc.


 
I agree 100%.

Apart from the bit where you suggested that its a good bike.


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Sep 2012)

Tried one, hated it. The steering just felt...odd.


----------



## JC4LAB (7 Sep 2012)

Enquired about one last year at a folding Bike shop in South Manchester who used to plug them once then suddenly stopped....They said the bike was ok but where having problems with the supplier whatever that means..communications & aftersales parts etc is my guess..Parts and repairs is something to consider when choosing a brand..Folding society does good reveiws on most brands ..


----------



## jefmcg (7 Sep 2012)

JC4LAB said:


> Enquired about one last year at a folding Bike shop in South Manchester who used to plug them once then suddenly stopped....They said the bike was ok but where having problems with the supplier whatever that means..communications & aftersales parts etc is my guess..Parts and repairs is something to consider when choosing a brand..Folding society does good reveiws on most brands ..


The company is fine, in my experience. When I crashed last year, I took the bike into Evans and they told me I needed a new front wheel (rim was bent), and it would take 2 to 3 weeks. Rang the supplier myself, they said "2 to 3 days." Went back to Evans who said "2 to 3 days to our Gatwick warehouse, then 2 weeks to here" 

So rang the supplier again, who would not sell me the part directly, but only through a distributor. They were helpful and it turned out my nearest LBS to home was a distributor. Called them, gave them my credit card number for a deposit and they ordered it. I had my near wheel by the weekend.

I've subsequently replaced the folding part of the handle bar and the rear wheel through the same process, and it's been pretty painless. The rear wheel took about 4 days, which was a worry as it failed on a Sunday, and I needed it for the DunRun the following Saturday.

(yup, my mezzo has done the DunRun, London->Brighton, 12,000km since January 2011 and I guess somewhere between 20,000-30,000km since I purchased it in 2008.)


----------



## RichardH (17 Aug 2014)

Does anyone know if Mezzo, or rather what seems to be their parent company ATB Sales, are still able to provide customer support if there's a problem?
They haven't produced a new Mezzo since 2010 and as others have noticed, many dealers no longer stock them.


----------



## lilolee (27 Sep 2014)

Mezzo no longer exist. They are now ORI bikes http://www.oribikes.com/ori/about/about.php

So there is no support for your Mezzo, so you had better be a good mechanic.

Fortunately I am so I am now on my 3rd Mezzo which was the last version made the D10. (2nd D9 which I used on the ride down to Bordeaux is now the wifes) and the d4 died after 10 years long service and an accident which bent the front forks which can't be replaced.

IMHO the D10 addressed all of the problems mentioned above.






Half the price of a Brompton, just as good, but with no support community or after market service, which I envy.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Sep 2014)

Mezzo and Ori lived side by side in different markets. I think mezzo is UK only. That ORI web page is dated 2010, so that's while mezzo definitely still existed. And it still doesn't list dealers in the UK.

http://www.mezzobikes.co.uk/models.html is still up, so are you sure it doesn't exist anymore?


----------



## lilolee (28 Sep 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Mezzo and Ori lived side by side in different markets. I think mezzo is UK only. That ORI web page is dated 2010, so that's while mezzo definitely still existed. And it still doesn't list dealers in the UK.
> 
> http://www.mezzobikes.co.uk/models.html is still up, so are you sure it doesn't exist anymore?



ATBSales don't answer emails or pick up phone

ATB Sales Ltd 
Whitworth Road 
St Leonards on Sea 
East Sussex 
TN37 7PZ 
Reg in England No. : 2131034 
VAT No. : GB472654137

phone: +441424 753566 fax: +441424 751415

Also the boss of http://www.velorution.co.uk/ who is bringing in ORI to the UK gave up on ATB so he did it himself.

Ignore the copyright date of 2010 on the ORI site, they have this years bikes on there.

Beyond this I have no idea of what is going on and no doubt this confusion just weakens the MEZZO/ORI market in comparison to Brompton. Places like Winstanleys might have a better idea if you asked them.


----------



## Bill (19 Nov 2014)

Twanger said:


> I have been thinking of getting one for some time, and they generally seem to have good reviews. But they seem to be losing popularity. Evans used to stock them but doesn't any more. None of my LBS seem to have them. Is there something about them I don't know?
> 
> I have to have folders for storage reasons - at least for the next couple of years. I have a Brompton which is great, but the Mezzo is, apparently, more stable and more like a larger bike to ride. I need a rack and I need a bike free from the "bits dropping off and alarming creaks from the frame" syndrome I have experienced with Dahon (Vitesse).
> 
> So. How are Mezzos? Is there something wrong with the design or build, is it simply losing out against Brompton or is my perception that there are fewer of them simply incorrect?


----------



## Bill (19 Nov 2014)

Twanger, What bits fell off your Dahon Vitesse?? As I own one of these I would like to know in advance!.....nothing has ever 'dropped' off mine!


----------



## Mark104 (28 Sep 2016)

Twanger said:


> I have been thinking of getting one for some time, and they generally seem to have good reviews. But they seem to be losing popularity. Evans used to stock them but doesn't any more. None of my LBS seem to have them. Is there something about them I don't know?
> 
> I have to have folders for storage reasons - at least for the next couple of years. I have a Brompton which is great, but the Mezzo is, apparently, more stable and more like a larger bike to ride. I need a rack and I need a bike free from the "bits dropping off and alarming creaks from the frame" syndrome I have experienced with Dahon (Vitesse).
> 
> So. How are Mezzos? Is there something wrong with the design or build, is it simply losing out against Brompton or is my perception that there are fewer of them simply incorrect?


Try taking the wheel off a mezzo. 99.9 per cent of bike wheels come off under a ' common sense principle' . Not the mezzo. You have to think about, otherwise life is just too simple. There are so many things wrong with the bike where do you start!


----------



## Kell (30 Sep 2016)

I always thought they looked quite cool compared to the older Brommies - if that's a word that can ever be applied to 16" wheeled folding bike. Just more modern. Since I've developed tennis elbow in both arms, I wonder how much of it has been due to the incredible vibrations that come up the stem of my Brompton and whether having some form of offset in the steering column like hte Mezzo would mitigate against that.

As for price, a quick Google suggests £975 for a D10 - while my Brompton was £1080. Hardly half price.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Sep 2016)

It is not complicated to take the front wheel off a mezzo. There have been at least 3 different front fork/wheel designs, one of which resulted in my broken clavicle. The last version is easy, you just have to take the skewer all the way out, and pull the mudguard apart.
the dog leg stem is rigid, so vibrations pass long it, just like the brompton.
it's all moot anyway. They have taken down their website http://www.mezzobikes.co.uk/ or http://mezzobikes.com, so I guess mezzo is done.



lilolee said:


> ATBSales don't answer emails or pick up phone
> 
> ATB Sales Ltd
> Whitworth Road
> ...



They were still alive and supplying spare parts for the mezzo in April, but I guess they are done now.

Not sure of the relationship, but Ori bikes have been around a long time, sharing (legally) IP with Mezzo. So Mezzo has not become Ori. Mezzo is dead. Long live Ori


----------



## Kell (30 Sep 2016)

There's a guy gets on my train with an Ori bike. Looks quite good, but I'm not convinced about the ease of the way it folds. He did say he'd tried a Brompton too and was put off the Brommie as it wasn't as stiff in comparison.


----------



## fixedfixer (5 Oct 2016)

I had a Mezzo D9. Really liked the ride and handling. Felt very solid and the paint finish was bullet proof. Sorry to hear they appear to have lost their foothold in the UK. 
My previous folder had been my entry into the folding world - a Dahon Piccallo which had 16 inch wheels. The Mezzo was so much better. 

Mrs Fixedfixer has a Brompton - and yes, much easier fold and more compact. 
Both of us currently have the Airnimal Rhino's (which are for sale on this site). Next folder? Well could be tempted into the Brompton fold


----------

